# FreeBSD flash color tint wrong



## Grell (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey, I have been using flash in FreeBSD for quite some time now.  However, recently when I go to watch a video on youtube the colors are wrong.  They are inverted/tinted.  Instead of it being red, it green, etc...  This does not happen on all videos, only some.  Is there a way to fix this?  Thanks.

Upon further googling it seems this may have something to do with the fact that I installed the proprietary nvidia drivers recently.  I am still searching for a solution.


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Apr 15, 2012)

I had this problem on ARCHlinux. The solution is to disable flash hardware acceleration. Simply right click on a flash video, and uncheck "Enable Hardware acceleration."


----------



## Grell (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks, that did it.  Something so simple


----------



## Nicholas (May 25, 2012)

Just actually encountered the problem. But, I can't uncheck the acceleration, clicks won't work at all. How to disable that?

Update: If you can't click in Settings dialog, create file /etc/adobe/mms.cfg with 
	
	



```
EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
```
 in it.


----------



## torqueturns (Jun 10, 2012)

Nicholas said:
			
		

> Just actually encountered the problem. But, I can't uncheck the acceleration, clicks won't work at all. How to disable that?
> 
> Update: If you can't click in Settings dialog, create file /etc/adobe/mms.cfg with "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1" in it.



I created the mms.cfg file only put it in /compat/linux/etc/adobe and it worked too.    Thanks Nicholas!


----------



## Nicholas (Jun 23, 2012)

Ah yes, placing it inside /compat/ is the right thing, thanks!


----------



## razixx (Jul 3, 2012)

Just wanted to thank the posters above for the useful info and also to add a little of my own.  I ran into the exact same issues of with Adobe Flash settings not accepting any mouse input.

What worked for me was putting the video into full screen mode and then accessing the flash player settings menu by right clicking on the video.  Only then would the the settings panel accept input from the mouse to uncheck "Enable Hardware Acceleration".


----------

